# Migliore Garage



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all!

I wanted to share my adventure of updating my personal garage. We just recently purchase this house and it's beauty, but the garage is horrid! The previous owners left a bunch of garbage, carpet, etc. in the garage. The room is littered with screws, nails, and holes in the drywall and was plastered with batman stickers :wall:.

The goal is to make this a simple and practical garage that is nice for detailing! I'll share photos as I progress .

First, the floor:

I decided to go with a professional epoxy kit called Armorpoxy. This kit includes an 'oil stop' primer, acid etch, base epoxy with epoxy resin chips, and military grade clear coat that can handle heavy machinery. This was much preferred vs. the regular single stage primer/epoxy/clear in one. I've heard horror stories of epoxy that has pulled up or was applied incorrectly and the work it takes to get it proper again.

Anyway, the first step:

Vacuum the floor, edges and nooks. Swept the floor. Hit with water to rinse the whole floor, then apply the acid wash. This was a really interesting experience, the acid etches the cement slightly to feel like sandpaper. It's got quite a pop (I got some on my leg ).

Day 1 complete!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks a good size and you've made a good start. A fresh lick of paint, some lighting, work bench, shelving, racking, tools and detailing kit, beer fridge, microwave, etc... next.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, sub'd.

Looks to be one big space


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

looks a great space! going to be watching this closely as love garage threads


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also love garage threads


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks superb nice floor!


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Started to prime the floor with the 'oil stop' primer!

The product is definitely tough to work with, it's a 1:1 mix of a hardner and primer, and boy does it harden fast. It created a chemical reaction and actually started steaming in 15 minutes! This caused a section to go on *way *too thick and gooey, which worries me a bit for leveling and smoothness . Because of going on too thick, I ran out primer. When laid on correctly, it should be thin and blotchy, not a solid color.

Lesson learned for now, mix a little at a time. Now off for more primer!

Too thick:



















Just right:


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome. Subscribed


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a great space, sure will be awesome when it is finished.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Got the extra primer down. Also, spent some time today sanding the areas that were too thick and leveling them down. Ended up at a minimum doing a light sand of the entire garage for adhesion. A bit excessive, yes, but I only want to be doing this once .

Looks pretty cool, actually!


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

If that is the same product that was put over our workshop it will be worn off in a year or two.

acid clean the concrete
grind the concrete to a flat surface
acid clean the concrete again
heat room to 21 degrees celsius
apply product wait half a day to dry
apply second coat.

blah blah blah, 4 times the $$$$$ down the drain

Should have went with the good old floor seal and latex paint. least that lasted a decade


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Laid down the epoxy today! This part was actually fun, I got pretty good at throwing the flakes down .










Took the time to do the trim nicely. Started with the trim and vertical services then moved to the floor.


----------



## Paul JC (Apr 15, 2007)

That looks fantastic! Great job


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice proper job.


----------



## DieselDamo (Apr 26, 2012)

really like this watching this for ideas on my garage build


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks nice...trim? you mean with a knife?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Looking good. Have you done any of these before? Are the products available to retail customers?



PaulN said:


> Looks nice...trim? you mean with a knife?


I think he means the steps, and boxed in parts in the picture with vertical and horizontal surfaces higher than the floor level that were epoxied.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Bero said:


> Looking good. Have you done any of these before? Are the products available to retail customers?
> 
> I think he means the steps, and boxed in parts in the picture with vertical and horizontal surfaces higher than the floor level that were epoxied.


Correct on the trim . Yes, all that has been done thus far is with the brand Armorpoxy that is available for retail purchase. This is the first time I've dabbled in epoxy, hence the little mess-up on the primer!


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Military grade clear coat with anti-slip additive laid down, flooring is done!


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

that looks really nice.
can I ask how much it costs a square meter?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks really nice

Spot on :thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

The whole professional kit for my garage was $640.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Migliore said:


> The whole professional kit for my garage was $640.


Wow - that's really quite cheap. I was expecting you to say around £2000 or something.

Any chance of posting me a link to where you got it from or PM me. :thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Up next, a nice portable lift. The lift is by BendPak and comes with it's own air compressor. There are quick connect air cables that can easily be stowed after use. This thing is a gem!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Absolutely tremendous mate, that floor looks superb , top job. Looking forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Nick-W (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow I want one of those!


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

That lift is great, cost?


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

rhinoman said:


> That lift is great, cost?


It's around $1,200 - $1,500.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Lift in action:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Ulti-Mate Cabinets were picked up for quite a bargain! These things are built quality and have a nice molded worktop on each.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

WOW! Very impressed with your garage and setup, I will be looking into doing mine of a similiar finish, the lift seems quite cheap, cheapest I see for similiar here in the UK is around £1000-1200 
I was thinking of what surface to finish the floor in and I am choosing between interlocking tiles and an epoxy finish. Love the cabinets, Would like to be able to find something similiar


----------

